# Grave's Flare up?



## noblez (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been feeling pretty bad the last few days. Right now my resting heart rate is 90. And I feel horrible and all jittery
Is this normal for people with Grave's (btw I am currently not being treated, waiting for the doc to call me back today).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

noblez said:


> I've been feeling pretty bad the last few days. Right now my resting heart rate is 90. And I feel horrible and all jittery
> Is this normal for people with Grave's (btw I am currently not being treated, waiting for the doc to call me back today).


Yes; it could be a flare-up. I am going to give you informatation on a Thyroid Storm and if there is any and I do mean any cause for concern, get to the ER and I do mean fast.

Thyroid storm produces abrupt florid symptoms of hyperthyroidism with one or more of the following: fever, marked weakness and muscle wasting, extreme restlessness with wide emotional swings, confusion, psychosis, coma, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and hepatomegaly with mild jaundice. The patient may present with cardiovascular collapse and shock. Thyroid storm is a life-threatening emergency requiring prompt treatment.

http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec12/ch152/ch152e.html

And no matter what, I feel at this point, it would be wise to call your doctor. Left untreated, thyrotoxicosis takes a heavy toll on your heart, vascular system and other bodily organs.........

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000356.htm

I am very very worried so please keep in touch w/ us here.


----------



## noblez (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Yes; it could be a flare-up. I am going to give you informatation on a Thyroid Storm and if there is any and I do mean any cause for concern, get to the ER and I do mean fast.
> 
> Thyroid storm produces abrupt florid symptoms of hyperthyroidism with one or more of the following: fever, marked weakness and muscle wasting, extreme restlessness with wide emotional swings, confusion, psychosis, coma, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and hepatomegaly with mild jaundice. The patient may present with cardiovascular collapse and shock. Thyroid storm is a life-threatening emergency requiring prompt treatment.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Andros, I know about thyroid storm and I was a bit worried I may be headed there but my heart rate has dropped at this point (Im sure my nerves didn't help) and I'm feeling a bit better. Waiting for the doc to call me back after he gets out of a meeting. I swear as soon as he says removal I'm saying YES. I'm so sick of not feeling well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

noblez said:


> Thanks so much Andros, I know about thyroid storm and I was a bit worried I may be headed there but my heart rate has dropped at this point (Im sure my nerves didn't help) and I'm feeling a bit better. Waiting for the doc to call me back after he gets out of a meeting. I swear as soon as he says removal I'm saying YES. I'm so sick of not feeling well.


If I could do it all over again, I would opt for immediate ablation and would by-pass the anti-thyroid meds. They did not do a thing for me except make me sicker in "different" ways other than being hyper.

I am glad you have a call through to the doc. This is one disease that rebounds and rebounds fast. Each time you get a flare-up it is worse than the time before.

Thinking of you,


----------



## noblez (Aug 26, 2009)

YAY, so the doctor called.
I go in to have my blood work redone on Monday and if its not good I'm going to go ahead and have my thyroid removed.

I'll be 30 in next month and have already had to put first baby plans on hold for a while due to health issues.... RAI and I'd need to wait another 6 months before even trying. ugh, so off with the thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

noblez said:


> YAY, so the doctor called.
> I go in to have my blood work redone on Monday and if its not good I'm going to go ahead and have my thyroid removed.
> 
> I'll be 30 in next month and have already had to put first baby plans on hold for a while due to health issues.... RAI and I'd need to wait another 6 months before even trying. ugh, so off with the thyroid.


That is very very good news. You will be so glad to have this behind you and I see a wonderful perfectly healthy baby in your future. One day at a time here.

Keep us informed.


----------

